# Sticky  Rooting your A500



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

I don't know that anyone particularly needs this post, but I personally want to see this info in as many places as possible, especially RootzWiki.com.

As a disclaimer, I take credit for none of this, I simply went out and found it all, and if you brick your tablet it's none of my fault and you're on your own. That being said, read on.

So, having just recently purchased an Iconia A500, One of the first things I did was sit down and think to myself... "How can I root this bad boy, get a custom ROM on it, and still get back to stock if I need to?"

I did some searching, and dug up a couple different posts that contain some pretty awesome information.

Want Root? How about [HOWTO] Root for stock HC3.1 via XDA.

Check there, and get the 1.3 apk. Tested and worked getting root on the OTA for 3.1 I D/L'd.

OK, now how about recovery?

1-Click awesomeness Via www.acertabletforum.com

This link contains a hidden gem... Acer Recovery Installer (Market Link) which will install a custom recovery that incorporates itsmagic to fix any checksum issues you may have. Even backs up your original for you.

Best part? It's free.

As always make a nandroid backup before you do any changes.

Now go and get your ROM on.


----------



## JSM9872 (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice!! I havent had the desire to root mine yet but I know I will and now everything is here for us so conveniently. Thank you!!


----------



## Athrun88 (Aug 28, 2011)

Props. This is one of the reasons i chose an A500 over the xoom or transformer. Easy root and great hardware. The convenience of root is amazing and anyone who hasn't rooted yet is crazy!

Sent from my Taboonay A500 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Glad you found some of the info here helpful!


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Hey guys, got my A500 today and while it charged I read up and had it rooted shortly after it got done charging.


----------



## Krymsyn (Jun 13, 2011)

Awesome. The A500 forum is a little dead here on Rootz, but good to see another person saying hello.


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

moved and stickied.


----------



## Tarkus.Z (Jun 6, 2011)

As a note so far there is no root for the 3.2 OTA. Best bet currently is some ROMs that are the OTA with root added or one of the other Roms based on 3.2. If you want root don't take the 3.2 OTA.


----------



## Gravenimage (Nov 8, 2011)

Im unfortunately stuck with the rootless 3.2 eta


----------



## el_ote (Jun 9, 2011)

Rooted and installed CWM! !! Thanks guys!!! Backing up now. I just got this bad boy, so I'm staying stock for a little bit to try er out.


----------



## wacGT (Dec 3, 2011)

any hope for an a500 running 4.0.3? saw a list of standard packages from Acer, could I flash an earlier version, root, and then come back up to 4.0.3?


----------



## necroscopev (Nov 30, 2011)

i would like to know this too..i havent seen much info on how to root the 4.0.3


----------

